# Predictions for Jan 2014?



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Where as the current state of supply is not equal to demand in terms of ammunition, components, magazines, and some firearms where will we be next year at this time?

1). Regulated out of the semi auto / hi cap market? Maybe for CA, NY, Mass, and Illinois but not national.

2). In a year long contumely flux of hard to get couple with high prices on ammo, magazines and some guns?

3). Back to $25 bricks of 22 LR, $300ish 1,000 rnds of 223, and just slightly higher magazine prices?

4). Back to normal

5). In a sell off from the over hype with bargains galore 

I wish for #5 but predict #3.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I predict That the number of weapons I buy and give as gifts and the amount of ammo that goes with them will be a factor in the shortage of supplies.
Ammo prices should come down a bit until Obama makes his next move.
After all New Your and Chicago won't be buying much


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Not sure about January, but I predict that nothing will change regarding our second amendment rights...No high cap mag ban, no "assault weapons" ban, No compulsory background checks. Nada...

I also predict that people will still be worried about it though, so ARs and Ammo will continue to be in short supply through first quarter 2013.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I like how you think, but then I live in California where the anti's rule the roost. So nationally I agree with you, but locally I'm not so convinced.



Carp614 said:


> Not sure about January, but I predict that nothing will change regarding our second amendment rights...No high cap mag ban, no "assault weapons" ban, No compulsory background checks. Nada...
> 
> I also predict that people will still be worried about it though, so ARs and Ammo will continue to be in short supply through first quarter 2013.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Carp614 said:


> Not sure about January, but I predict that nothing will change regarding our second amendment rights...No high cap mag ban, no "assault weapons" ban, No compulsory background checks. Nada...
> 
> I also predict that people will still be worried about it though, so ARs and Ammo will continue to be in short supply through first quarter 2013.


 Check with the folks in New York and Chicago they may find this interesting . In case you were not watching NY lost their rights and Chicago made it clear they will top NY.
Obama has made it clear he will take them at any cost.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

I predict prices will stay up, production will go up to meet the demand


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Check with the folks in New York and Chicago they may find this interesting . In case you were not watching NY lost their rights and Chicago made it clear they will top NY.
> Obama has made it clear he will take them at any cost.


Yeah man, you ain't kidding but it ain't over yet. It'll take a while but I think the Supreme Court will have something to say about it. As for what will happen, I predict there will be a surplus of overpriced firearms on the used market, these will be the people that paid way too much for guns in the panic and are now trying to get what they paid for them.

Smitty NY will still be buying ammo, we'll just have to go to other states to do it so our purchases aren't reported to the State Police.

-Infidel


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

If capacity catches up with demand, and the economy continues downhill, I could see many who bought at these inflated prices having to unload their toys at fire sale prices to put food on the table. That's when I'll start looking again.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

A contract for these is ordered by the military after ir becomes weaponized. Making our guns near obsolete.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

As the trends begin to develop in our current political state I do fear:

1) National back ground checks coming; I wouldn't mind that so much if we got something in return like death to the wait period.

2) Hi cap magazine ban - a few places have been putting them on sale when they get them at roughly $17 for 30 round AR
magazines (M4 223/5.55 types) but if they stop production they could easily hit $50 in no time - they did here in CA for some
time.

3) Ammo / Gun Taxes - its for the children after all - (oh brothers)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anything that gets passed will just be phase one.
I am going to watch when I see something I feel is right I will buy. I will sell nothing.
Not hard to predict we will be living in scary times .


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

yeah im only buyiong myself and building up. Im feeling an urgency to get projects done i felt could be done at my leisure before.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Single strand cable, 30 inches off the ground and pit traps will take care of the headless darpa horse.


----------



## BDylan (Jan 2, 2013)

It is starting to become clear that no National hardware bans are likely. I would be very surprised if any National gun control legislation materialized. The demand is artificial and eventually folks will realize this fact. In 9 months , ammunition will begin to gradually return to the shelves. In 2 years, ammunition will be readily available and used guns will be everywhere.


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

I see more orchestrated school shooting (5 Minor Events since Sandy Hook) to push for total Gun Ban Measures by 2014...Then shortly after Civil Unrest, Martial Law leading to the Second Civil War to be Fought on American Soil.......A Republic rarely stand for 200 years and We are push 240 years....Time for Real Hope and Change and that means Draining the Swamp for Good. 

I only can Hope I am so very wrong. 

Karsten


----------



## Texprep (Apr 13, 2014)

Well the worst is over. I am seeing 22 Lr rounds starting to reappear on the shelf again at all my local sporting good stores. They are even still in a good price range, although not what they were at before all this happened. The range now seems to be about .06 For cheaper rounds, up to .10 for CCI and such. Still cheaper than paying for postage for delivery. Most stores still limit quantities though.


----------

